# Building your own home away from home.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.greenleafforestry.com/index.html


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Anything that steers people away from balloon frame, tinderbox construction is definitely a good thing, as long as the leaders have a bit of a clue.


----------

